# Help With Fire Truck



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

*Need Help With Fire Truck*

I've got an AMT American La France fire truck I got off ebay this past summer and the chassi is warped so bad the left side piece #34 has broken right in between the 2 locater tabs on the top. I've tried fixing it but it still comes out warped. Any ideads on how I can fix this problem short of buying a new kit???? When it got delivered it was sealed in plastic.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the damage?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I went out and got me a camera last week so I've a couple of pics, but I don't know how to post them. Yet.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Upload them to photopucket ( you'll have to register ) once the pictures are uploaded use the IMG code to post the picture to this site. If you have any questions just ask, well help you out. Just to give you an example visit my photobucket album http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/Xbox1016/?action=view&current=DSCN0131.jpg and look to the right side of the screen you will see Email & IM, Direct Link, HTML code, and IMG code, just left click that once it will auto copy the code and right click in your post and select paste to post the code. 

You can practice with my picture if you would like.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Pumper truck or ladder truck?

I built the Pumper truck and (Maxicoop) built the Ladder truck. 

You might be able to glue a thin flat piece of styrene to the inside of the chassis. 

You may be able to glue the chassis to the body and pull it strait.









This is (Maxicoop) Ron's Ladder truck.








This is my Pumper truck.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got both those kits but the one this thread is about is the AMT pumper truck and even before the frame piece broke it was already warped. 
I've slso got the AMT ladder truck as well as the AMT snorkel truck which uses the same chassis as the ladder truck and they both have the same problem as the pumper, the frame pieces for the chassis are warped.
The studio where I live has radiator heat and early this morning I got to thinking why not get some sqaure tubing tape it to the sides of those pieces and set them atop the radiator for a few days, think that would work??? I did tape some plastic tubing to the pieces for one of the rigs and placed back in the box for a couple of days it did help straighten them out some, and if I do go this route it will be metal tubing.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

It does sound like a good idea. Let me know how it works out.

Earl (ewaskew) sent me a tri axle chassis to build a rig for my auto transporter. When I got it it was warped. I built the engine and glued it in. Then I glued on the cab and fenders and held them onto the chassis with rubber bands. After adding the wheels and the framing for the cars the weight pulled out the warp.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

thundercat said:


> It does sound like a good idea. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> Earl (ewaskew) sent me a tri axle chassis to build a rig for my auto transporter. When I got it it was warped. I built the engine and glued it in. Then I glued on the cab and fenders and held them onto the chassis with rubber bands. After adding the wheels and the framing for the cars the weight pulled out the warp.


Now that's just showing off, and I LOVE IT.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That is a good looking build he's got there.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Anyway went and signed up for photobucket, now I just got to figure out how to upload my pics and since I'll be heading out to my sisters this weekend her son can show me how to get it done, seeing as he already offered to show me.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> I've got both those kits but the one this thread is about is the AMT pumper truck and even before the frame piece broke it was already warped.
> I've slso got the AMT ladder truck as well as the AMT snorkel truck which uses the same chassis as the ladder truck and they both have the same problem as the pumper, the frame pieces for the chassis are warped.
> The studio where I live has radiator heat and early this morning I got to thinking why not get some sqaure tubing tape it to the sides of those pieces and set them atop the radiator for a few days, think that would work??? I did tape some plastic tubing to the pieces for one of the rigs and placed back in the box for a couple of days it did help straighten them out some, and if I do go this route it will be metal tubing.


Bummer on the warped chassis. I've never been completely happy with my straightening efforts, but have gotten them 'usable'. Your idea of the square metal tubing sounds like a great idea! I just would keep a very close eye on that chassis sitting above the radiator. Think I feel the same way about heat and plastic, as I do about electricity-- it scares me! LOL! Hope the chassis straightens out for you.


----------

